# Conversion Kit For 10 Gallon tank?



## raggamuffin415 (May 24, 2016)

Can't seem to find anywhere that sells the screen conversion kits for 10 gallon tanks put vertical and used for arboreals. Anyone know of sites or dealers? I know they're not hard to make but buying em is even easier lol... Plus I'm sure they'll look better then what I can whip up.

Also not totally familiar with the kits, so maybe you all can shed light. If there's a lip on the bottom of the kit, wouldn't it make the base not flush and unbalanced? Do you just silicone the kit on or do they clip in somehow?

Thanks all!


----------



## raggamuffin415 (May 25, 2016)

This is what I'm talking about... Just for an arboreal, not fossorial or obligate burrower.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/endagr8s-robc-esque-fossorial-enclosures.213427/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (May 25, 2016)

Try this member he makes them for lots of different size tanks.
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/tca-exotics-acrylic-enclosures.280401/#post-2440888

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TarantulasWorld (May 25, 2016)

Ive made them before. Not much of a market for them which is why theyre so hard to find online lol certain 10 gallon tanks differ in sizes from others which is what makes them a pain to make now a days


----------



## raggamuffin415 (May 26, 2016)

Yea I know Isiah at TCA makes em, just wondering if there were any other stores too.

Suprised they aren't more widely available, they look real nice! When I first saw tanks like that I wondered where people bought those tanks... not realizing they're just 10 gallon tanks stood up and with a conversion kit lol.


----------

